
Xiaomi Mi A1 Kernel Sources Released - uber1geek
https://github.com/MiCode/Xiaomi_Kernel_OpenSource/tree/tissot-n-osshttps://github.com/MiCode/Xiaomi_Kernel_OpenSource/tree/tissot-n-oss
======
Zekio
the Url was paste in twice

[https://github.com/MiCode/Xiaomi_Kernel_OpenSource/tree/tiss...](https://github.com/MiCode/Xiaomi_Kernel_OpenSource/tree/tissot-
n-oss)

~~~
uber1geek
Thanks :)

